# [Technik-Ratgeber] Gaming-Schreibtisch-Test 2021: Die besten Schreibtische für Zocker



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Gaming-Schreibtisch-Test 2021: Die besten Schreibtische für Zocker*

						Gaming-Schreibtische, also speziell für Gamer entwickelte Tische mit auffälliger Optik und einer auf Spieler zugeschnittenen Ausstattung, sind bei Zockern aktuell sehr beliebt. In unserem Gaming-Schreibtisch-Test 2021 finden Sie die Ergebnisse unseres Tests mit 15 Gaming-Schreibtischen in einer praktischen Preisvergleichstabelle. Außerdem erfahren Sie in unserem Ratgeber, worauf Sie beim Kauf eines Gaming-Schreibtisches achten müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Gaming-Schreibtisch-Test 2021: Die besten Schreibtische für Zocker*


----------



## chill_eule (19. März 2021)

Eure Ratgeber in allen Ehren, aber: 
*Holzplatte und (im besten Fall) 4 Tischbeine...*
Alles andere ist nur Geldschneiderei


----------

